# Radioamatierisms >  Ķīnas radio jaudas palielināšana.

## rikis

Kā lai palielina made in China ražota radio selektivitāti un uztvēršanas attālumu iedodiet kādu shemu vai pasakiet kur kas jālodē. Vienkārši dzīvoju 50km no torņa + maisās igauņi un vietējais radio.  ::

----------


## konis22

Ja iet runa par am tad aizmirsti.Tie meesli nekam neder.A ja pa fm tad jaaieregulee iejas filtri augstfrekvencei un jaapaarskanno biki starpfrekvenve uz 10.7 mhz kaa arii to strunta oranzzo filtru uz 10.7 mhz vietaa jaaieliek zilie filtri un ja taads ir viens tad jaaieliek divi.Nelaime taada kad ja buus paaraak asa filtru fezonanse tas apgrieziis skannai augssas un abuus saccakareeta visa klausiissanaas.
Jaa arii ja liet fairaakus filtrus das sf blokam zuud juutiiba pa paaris db.
Karocc labaak nopeerc normaalu raadzu un pieliec normaalu dipolu.Vertikaalo)

----------


## Didzis

Ja ar ārejo antenu tas ķīnas brīnums neko labi neķer, tad vari nečakarēties-tā kā tā neko nesaregulēsi. Visdrīzāk tam rācīņam ķīnieši vienkārši" aizmirsuši" ielikt ieejas filtru un no vietējām stacijām tad nekā neatkauties.

----------

